# Lifelong dream



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Like a lot of men my age I grew up in the golden era of Hot Wheels. As I got older my interest in cars continued to grow and I attended my first drag race in 1972. In 1974 I drafted a letter to the National Hot Rod Association requesting press credentials for their national event in Gainesville, FL. Safety rules were more lax then, but the still had the common sense to deny this 12 year oldâ€™s request for media access.

Over the years Iâ€™ve learned to shoot from the stands. Panning is a craft, and it fails from time to time, but Iâ€™ve refined it tremendously. Over the past ten years or so Iâ€™ve developed friendships with a lot of those guys that get to shoot from â€œthe wallâ€ and who seem to constantly be in my way â€" mostly sharing mutual respect through the internet. Those that follow the board know itâ€™s something Iâ€™ve worked very hard at and that itâ€™s a labor of love.

On Friday, got a call from California. Not only will I be on the wall, NHRAâ€™s agent has commissioned me as one of two photographers to shoot exclusively for them at the upcoming national event in Baytown 4/25. Forty years later (unbelievably) they sought me out. I havenâ€™t thought about it as lifelong dream because I never thought it would happen â€" yet at 52 here I am looking it in the face.

The job is not glamorous. Itâ€™s hot, hectic, loud and dirty. Turnaround time is critical so its jpg shooting and get it right in the camera. For me that means losing a big crutch, but if I was ever ready this is the time. Despite being on payroll they have agreed that I will retain rights to whatever I shoot as well.

For all those in the 2cool nation that have supported me over the years I know its old hat but thank you. You really donâ€™t know how a photographer feeds off of all comments good and bad. Thanks to those that post here because it makes me want to work harder. If there was ever a time to raise the barâ€¦


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Rusty! Cant wait to see some results!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding !!!! Congrats to you.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang Rusty.. Grabbing life by the ... Tail and spinning it around.. Congrats! That's what I'm talking about. Your the best at what you do. You will be just fine. Would love to see some of your shots from this gig. Post them up..


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

That's pretty cool, congrat's.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats bud looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What took them so long? Novices like me have watched your 2cool presence for a long time and been the better for it. Congrats and well deserved!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done and well deserved. I, too, have watched your many fine shots develop here over the years. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's awesome! And I am jealous just a little bit. You didn't happen to drop my name by accident, did ya? 

I'll get a pic of you in action. I have tickets for the Top Eliminator Club and thinking about buying a separate pit side seat for Friday about 100 feet or more off the starting line and half way up the stands.

Good luck. I know you will do a good job.
Mike


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats, I don't frequent this part of the forum, but I have seen many of your posts and your pics are great.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats. Very fulfilling to reach a long term goal or realize a dream. Very cool


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats., I hope it works out great for you.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Con grats Rusty,you were always one of my photography students who I knew would make it big someday,,,:doowapstad
dick


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great stuff


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations on checking off a bucket list item! Please post up a link to the results when it's all done.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice job*

Nice Rusty looking forward to seeing those shots. I almost went to SA last weekend. Wish I had now although I did get some killer shots at the r/c race with the EF400.

Griz


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

*Well Done Grasshopper!!*

Congratulations big guy...
Take a deep breath and do what you do best....you will be fine!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I was looking through this thread and it looks like I'll be carrying the flag for the AARP group as well. Work's pulled me off my workout routine but that stops today - three miles right after this post. :walkingsm

I reserved an 80-400s (Captain Mike's new lens) from lensrentals.com last night. I did 5 days to give me some buffer and it was about $165 turnkey. One of the most noticeable differences in shooting on the wall compared to the stands is the closing speed of the subject and my model is just wicked slow. Never rented a lens before so we'll see how that goes.

Lots of test shots today - tuning the jpg featured (if I can find them ). I'll probably dial in the focus on the 16-35, 50 and 70-200 and as well. The Sealy nostalgia race is next weekend - not working with the promoter this year, but I'm pretty sure I can get on the wall to see how much I can push dof and drop my shutter speeds. 

Such a great group of folks here...I have to admit the anxiety is building a bit. BTW the event will be broadcast on ESPN2 Saturday and Sunday evening.

Mike, post up that heron bif.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> I was looking through this thread and it looks like I'll be carrying the flag for the AARP group as well. Work's pulled me off my workout routine but that stops today - three miles right after this post. :walkingsm
> 
> I reserved an 80-400s (Captain Mike's new lens) from lensrentals.com last night. I did 5 days to give me some buffer and it was about $165 turnkey. One of the most noticeable differences in shooting on the wall compared to the stands is the closing speed of the subject and my model is just wicked slow. Never rented a lens before so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> ...


Roger and company,@ Lensrental are awesome folks to work with. I have rented several from him. They make sure what you get is nothing short of perfect. They test every piece of equipment before it makes it to the inventory.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic! Congrats.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...and just like that it's upon me. Tomorrow every race picture on my hard drive gets dumped to make room for this weekend's shoot. I can do no more analysis, surf no more web pages and clean no more glass. I've studied this groups shots from last year paying attention to angles and exif info. I get it.

Its difficult to express how I feel about 36 hours out - knowing there's a challenge out there and that you're well-prepared to deal with it. Its almost like pregame when I played college sports. 

The last piece came into play over the weekend. I won't go into great detail except to say that I think I can squeeze some more sharpness out of the D800e as diffraction was a bigger problem that I thought due to the increased resolution of the sensor. "F/8 and be there" is no longer the key for me.

If you've never been to a national event, come on out this weekend. Bring ear plugs and have a great time. I'll be the big guy in the straw hat acting like he knows what he's doing. Thank you all so much for the PMs and the posts. Race is on ESPN 3 Friday early and ESPN 2 Saturday and Sunday - search NHRA.

:cheers:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

They couldn't have picked a better guy. Passion is the piece you bring to that table. You can't learn passion and it shows in you photography. Good luck!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be looking for you tomorrow Rusty.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good luck. I promise to take a pic of you in action.


----------

